# Traded My Diesel



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations on your new purchase. Enjoy it in good health. 

Were you satisfied with the trade in value for your CTD?

did you consider a Colorado with the baby duramax?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase. Enjoy it in good health.
> 
> Were you satisfied with the trade in value for your CTD?
> 
> did you consider a Colorado with the baby duramax?


The Colorado, I have owned one before and was the worst truck I have ever owned. My CTD trade in was 15K @ 29K miles


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's not overly great 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

money_man said:


> That's not overly great
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


KBB was 16K avg for my area so its better than most places


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Does the kbb change trade in value per area? I didn't know that


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Btw, beautiful truck. The exact one I told my gf I want. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I was going to buy the Denali but its way over priced for just a few more features.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I was going to buy the Denali but its way over priced for just a few more features.


What motor and transmission did you get?


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice truck but why not keep both?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> What motor and transmission did you get?


I thought zooming in on the door would help, It just says All Terrain. 



Ger8mm said:


> I was going to buy the Denali but its way over priced for just a few more features.


Kinda like the 2LT Gas and LTZ Cruze...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I also hated the 2012 and older Colorado but the new ones are quite amazing. gm really put some effort into it and made a good product. my only complaint is that even the 4x4 z71 highest trim only has about 1/2 foot of front suspension play before it hits the bump stop... its a pick up give it some flex


----------



## Cruzalong (Aug 5, 2015)

Ger8mm said:


> I traded my 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel in for a 2015 GMC Sierra 1500 All Terrain truck. I hate to see my diesel go but I couldn't go without a truck any longer, I have way too many needs/uses for a truck and the cruze was just getting abused. I will continue being an active member on here, I don't plan on leaving as this is one of the best **** forums Ive ever been on.
> 
> My new truck:
> View attachment 159225
> ...


I am interested in your manual. I have not researched the cost. If you still have it, what are you wanting for it?


----------

